# Workkshop heating with attitude



## CHJ (23 Dec 2016)




----------



## rafezetter (23 Dec 2016)

saw another one like that but it was a minion


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Dec 2016)

May the heat be with you :mrgreen:


----------



## deema (24 Dec 2016)

Simply brilliant....I want one.


----------



## Robbo3 (25 Dec 2016)




----------



## Robbo3 (25 Dec 2016)




----------



## Robbo3 (25 Dec 2016)

What a good outdoor cooker should look like,











This elephant weighs 40 tons & stands 12m tall


----------



## Jonzjob (25 Dec 2016)

Not much to choose from there Robbo?


----------



## deema (25 Dec 2016)

Rob o,
Those are absolutely stunning. Brilliant.

Now where do I buy one? You must be doing this commercially, if not you should


----------



## Claymore (25 Dec 2016)

SUPERB! Pure Genius


----------



## Robbo3 (25 Dec 2016)

I agree, it's amazing the amount of untapped talent out there.

I came across a lot of these, mainly on Ebay, when I was looking for a woodburner several years ago.

The pictures have nothing to do with me, I just collected them. The photos belong to the creators of each piece. As they are either making these pieces commercially or are just proud of their work, they allow others to post the photos elsewhere. If I post one in error, the copy write owner can make me take it down & I'll probably get a wrap on the knuckles from the forum mods.

Saving photos is easy once you know how. The quick & easy way, as built into Windows, is to right click on the image & select 'Save Image As' from the pop up menu. In the window that opens you can then choose a title for the image & select where you wish it to be saved.


----------



## rafezetter (29 Dec 2016)

Just came back to look at this thread and those posted by RObbo are brillianbt, the dragon being my favorite as a statement piece, but for actual use the R2D2 has to be a winner for me.


----------

